# night photography



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a good overview (no technical details) and some inspirational shots using long exposures and light painting

https://vimeo.com/20047720

this one gives some technical details (may have posted this before)

https://vimeo.com/16833554

I love the effects and want to do some - weather here at night lately has been dreadful for this: rainy and windy, need some nice clear nights


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is where a commercial intervalometer comes into its own


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Re the first Vimeo link:

That was fascinating & has given me some further ideas.

I have actually taken a 'night' shot in a deep cave in France but can't find the image - It may be among the thousand lost when I had two drives go down...

The following image I have posted before. It was a night shot of a rusty BBQ. No moon, exposure: 176 seconds at F/13. The subject was 'painted' with one of those miniature keyring LED torches. OK it is not a patch on what those guys achieved but is shows that light painting can be fun. 










Unfortunately, I don't live in an area that is not troubled with light pollution ...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very striking images, though I think the light painting would be much more appealing if the overall light saturation was MUCH less. No idea if that is even possible as the light collecting properties of a lens is so exponentially greater than our eyes, add in hours of exposure, and you end up with a scene that almost appears to be daylight. Or at least twilight.

I like the rusty BBQ, makes it appear to be in the spotlight on a grassy stage. Intriguing.


----------

